# Walnut & Hickory Toybox



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

Me & my Dad were supposed to build this together for my Niece, but he passed away before we had a chance, hence the engraved plaque...


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a keeper. It looks great, and it's a nice way for you to included your dad.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice Job:thumbsup:


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great, I really like the choice of woods.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Well Done, and thoughtful as well.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

kpo101 said:


> Looks great, I really like the choice of woods.


+1 A very special treasure for her.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I agree with what they all said.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Great work. even better memory....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, man that really looks great! Great job and way to go on the memorial!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

